# German parts wanted



## ChadC (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi,
Just posted a WTB ad looking for some small parts for my WW2 German Rekord bike....any leads would be greatly appreciated.
Grips, lock and rear reflector

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wtb-ww2-german-parts.138274/

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## blackcat (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello Chad;
I may be able to help you in your research.
Myself, i own 1 truppenfahrrad VICTORIA 1938 and 1 klappfahrrad BRENNABOR 1942-1943.
What kind of handlebars do you have for the grips?
Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Serge. 
Not sure if these were equipped with originally... something I haven't been able to figure out. 
I have a few pictures I'll try and post. Any way to date these?


----------



## blackcat (Aug 28, 2018)

Re;
Possible
Serge


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 28, 2018)

Altesrad.de is a good board for German bikes, and https://velo-classic.de/oxid2/ has a lot of parts available, some old, some new.


----------



## ChadC (Aug 28, 2018)

Handlebars...


----------



## blackcat (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello Chad;
You have a superb "truppenfahrrad", from what i see with good original pieces.
Go to the site  WWW. WARSENDSHOP.COM , this person is at home, the grips are repops but superb quality and the price is largely correct.
Here are some pictures from my personal collection.























6eme picture courtesy MILITARIA MAGAZINE n° 191 (Paliinckx, Moreau, Ruys)

For the tool, is it ?

Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Aug 29, 2018)

Some whole bike pictures...


----------



## ChadC (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for the link Serge. I was able to find a replacement lock.


----------



## leo healy (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi Chad
   Congrats great truppenrad, those express handlebars are all 22 mm your tape seems to be showing 25mm? , you may be able to  source locally a set of wooden handlebar grips to keep you going for a while i have them on two of my bikes ,the bakalite and celluloid grips are getting very scarce and expensive.
   Once i can get in to me garage ill see if i have a pair of grips to spare,i know ihave a few reflecters, and see what width the one you have if its 40mm as i also have some spare glass.
   Love the field repair stitching on the back mudguard


----------



## ChadC (Aug 29, 2018)

My tape is pretty blasted. The tab on the end is pretty loose. I'll get the caliper out to be more precise. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## blackcat (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello Chad;
Here is my VICTORIA 1938, it just misses the grips. 













Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Aug 30, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## leo healy (Sep 1, 2018)

Very nice Blackcat, love the early type ammo box, any date on that ?


----------



## blackcat (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello;
Yes, it is a model a little rare.
It's a WUK 1939.



Serge


----------



## ChadC (Sep 5, 2018)

Finally found my caliper....looks about 22mm....


----------

